# Jon Jones: Most Overrated Run in MMA History



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Do not believe the UFC hype machine. If you listened to Dana White or watched the UFC Countdown's, you would think that Jon Jones is the second coming of Christ. Yes he is doing a great job at LHW, but let's take a closer in-depth look at his miracle UFC run.

Gusmaro, Bonnar, and O'Brien (WIN): Okay great. If you are being in discussion for the P4P GOAT, then I would hope you would dispose of this filth.

Matt Hamill (LOSS): Hear me out on this. Jon Jones was having trouble in this fight, and clearly could not finish it. Out of frustration, he threw illegal strikes and lost the fight. Say what you will, a loss is a loss, and he is now 3-1 in the UFC.

Brandon Vera (WIN): A shell of his former self. Big name in Brandon Vera, but not much substance. The guy has a smaller heart than the one in my dick (2.3 inches).

Vladimir Matyushenko (WIN): ...who...?

Ryan Bader (WIN): Another overrated fighter. NCAA wrestling champ that can't wrestle for shit in MMA, really sad. Oh yeah and he got submitted by Tito Ortiz quicker than he lost to Jones.

Mauricio Rua (WIN): Shogun is definitely a legend of the sport and a straight killer. Hits like a freight train, great jiujitsu, devastating in the clinch. But lets look at the fight.... Shogun has kids and clearly wasn't focused as he was super out of shape. Not only that, his left knee is made out of peanut brittle and was not even close to fight-prepared. Jones didn't really beat shogun, he beat a 1-legged father who ate at burger king every night.

Rampage Jackson (WIN): Yeah this guy was good...... ten ******* years ago

Lyoto Machida (WIN): Probably the only impressive win on Jones' resume. However, remember he was tooled in the first round and simply just caught Lyoto. "The Dragon" takes the rematch easily, bet the bank on it.

Vitor Belfort (WIN): A middleweight fail who doesn't know how to do a basic armbar. Snore....


So as you can see, Jones' career is heavily inflated. Not to say he won't be great in the future, but I just don't see it yet. Lyoto takes the rematch and if Hendo can land the H-Bomb, it's over. Not to mention Gus and Glover have come in with a storm, I don't think Jones can hang with the new talent coming in. Discuss


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice troll attempt


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Saw this posted somewhere else, bad attempt at trying to discredit someone that has basically mopped the floor of the LHW division.

Plus they forgot to mention Jones' win over Evans.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fedor.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Lost me at 'Jones was having trouble with Matt Hammill'.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

mo25 said:


> Do not believe the UFC hype machine. If you listened to Dana White or watched the UFC Countdown's, you would think that Jon Jones is the second coming of Christ. Yes he is doing a great job at LHW, but let's take a closer in-depth look at his miracle UFC run.
> 
> Gusmaro, Bonnar, and O'Brien (WIN): Okay great. If you are being in discussion for the P4P GOAT, then I would hope you would dispose of this filth.
> 
> ...









Here you go buddy.

I think you forgot to take it lately...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was actually kind of funny whoever wrote it. 

I was thinking while he's dominated all of the fights it takes em awhile to put em away. I remember a quote from Bruce Lee awhile ago where he said that you have to put your opponent away as quickly and efficiently as possible otherwise it leaves openings for injuries or a reversal in the outcome.

Something to think about...

PS: Hahha...take two of these and call me in the morning.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

osmium said:


> Fedor.


Even funnier than the OP.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

you sound like some one that lost money on betting against jones


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

LOL NO

Frank Shamrock

Tito Ortiz
Jeremy Horn
Kevin Jackson
Igor Zinoviev
John Lober 

Tito Ortiz

Wanderlei Silva
Yuki Kondo
Vladimir Matyushenko
Evan Tanner
Elvis Sinosic
Ken Shamrock

Chuck Liddell

Randy Couture
Randy Couture
Tito Ortiz
Jeremy Horn
Renato Sobral

Shogun Rua

Quinton Jackson
Lyoto Machida
Ricardo Arona
Antônio Rogério Nogueira
Alistair Overeem

Jon Jones

Rashad Evans
Lyoto Machida
Maurício Rua
Quinton Jackson
Vitor Belfort


Wanderlei Silva

Quinton Jackson
Ricardo Arona
Kazushi Sakuraba
Kiyoshi Tamura
Hiromitsu Kanehara

I mean if you want to rank them I would likely go..

1. Shogun
2. Chuck
3. Jones
4. Wanderlei
5. Frank 
6. Tito


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

^^

Shogun was an absolute beast in Pride (prime). Agreed.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Have to disagree. JBJ has overwhelmingly dominated every top 10 opponent that he's faced. Hasn't lost a round that I've seen. The only "criticism", if you could call it that, is that a big part of his dominance is his size, strength and reach - no one wants a piece of this guy at LHW. He's gotta move up to HW.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

mastodon2222 said:


> Have to disagree. JBJ has overwhelmingly dominated every top 10 opponent that he's faced. *Hasn't lost a round that I've seen.* The only "criticism", if you could call it that, is that a big part of his dominance is his size, strength and reach - no one wants a piece of this guy at LHW. He's gotta move up to HW.


He's lost rounds to Bonnar(3), Evans(1), and Machida(1)


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Only read until the part where TS said Bones had trouble with Def & Dumb. That was just funny. I don't know what the rest of that crap was, but it's a safe bet it was 100% stupid.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Matt Hughes collection of title fight wins is also pretty shite.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

John8204 said:


> He's lost rounds to Bonnar(3), Evans(1), and Machida(1)


Don't know about the first 2, but I've seen the scorecard and Machida did not win round one. Machida landed 1 good strike, the other 4:59 seconds, Bones dominated.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Matt Hughes collection of title fight wins is also pretty shite.


I know right GSP, BJ Penn, Sean Sherk, Carlos Newton...I don't even pay attention to you until you've defeated a half dozen current, former, and future world champions.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

John8204 said:


> He's lost rounds to Bonnar(3), Evans(1), and Machida(1)


Technically yeah, but they were close calls and jbj was never seriously threatened in those rounds. The most threatened Ive seen him was last week with a big JJ guy cranking on his elbow, that was about to blow out ugly on national tv.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

mastodon2222 said:


> Technically yeah, but they were close calls and jbj was never seriously threatened in those rounds. The most threatened Ive seen him was last week with a big JJ guy cranking on his elbow, that was about to blow out ugly on national tv.


Do we know if any of the judges even gave that first round to Belfort?

Also BJ lost his title twice to two different guys and he was never seriously threatened this is a sport you have to win rounds.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Enough already..
just stop.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jones lost three rounds to Bonnar?

Wouldn't that have lost him the fight?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Jones lost three rounds to Bonnar?
> 
> Wouldn't that have lost him the fight?


Ofcourse that's the only thing that makes sense or he lost the 3rd round to Bonnar. :bored04:

Frankly the fact that he is the only man to come back from a Jones beating should have locked him into a title fight. In my eyes he's the Maurice Smith to Jones Mark Coleman (LOOK IT UP KIDS).


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

ANd just because this thread is so "full of win"...here's a picture of a monkey riding a pig. :thumbsup:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

It isn't only that he is winning, it's how easy he's making it look. In just over one year he took out the top 4 fighters in his division, looking vulnerable maybe once or twice. A division that many said was the strongest in the UFC prior to Jones' run.

Seriously. Do people even watch the fights? Jon Jones is something special, and it's too bad so many people can't get over their irrational hate of him.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

My Eyes!

The Goggles Do Nothing!


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Fact: The man has destroyed legends of the sport. No other LHW in the division could go on the run he's had. None of them, hence why the belt changed hands nearly every time it was defended (since Liddell).

Fact: That makes him really damn good, and that's coming from someone who doesn't care for him a whole lot (though I love to watch him fight).

Opinions don't really matter when there's clear and indisputable evidence to prove that, in fact, JBJ is a helluva fighter who is worthy of the praise he gets.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread makes my signature look good.










I give it less than a day before a troll lock gets placed on it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.....










edit - Holy hell Pheelgoodinc, who the **** did you lose a sig bet to? lmao.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

At this point the interesting part of the game is figuring out who has what it takes. Vitor came the closest...nobody would have thought that about Vitor. We were all expecting a TKO one way or another. 

Majority of his fights he inflicts the most damage on the ground. That's why I think Cormier with Olympic caliber wrestling poses the most interesting challenge.

Can he KO opponents standing. Most likely yes, but ironically we havn't seen it yet as majority end on the ground. Against Cormier he would have to keep his distance. The clinch game, grappling, wrestling all goes to Cormier which automatically negates a big part of the LHW title holder's game. 

At this point Hendo, Gustaf/Shogun/Machida are all formalities. I believe with Mir out of the Cormier fight and Cain imo will edge out a decision against JDS even though I went with JDS a very long time ago. The stars are aligned for Cormier (SF HW GRAND PRIX WINNER) to take on the LHW champ.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> edit - Holy hell Pheelgoodinc, who the **** did you lose a sig bet to? lmao.


Killz killed me :sad02:

It was my first sig loss since I've been on here. I was 4-0 up until this.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol, I almost negged him (don't neg people often) until he had me laughing at how silly this post is. Literally laughed when he mentioned the reason shogun lost was because he had kids.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> lol, I almost negged him (don't neg people often) until he had me laughing at how silly this post is. Literally laughed when he mentioned the reason shogun lost was because he had kids.


Jones was also clearly struggling with Hammil (LOL)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jon Jones actually has one of the most impressive Runs. And the crazy thing is that its only just begun.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Evans is the only Legit win Bones has and he couldn't finish, everyone else he has ever fought was either one dimensional or out of their prime.To beat Jones you have to be a better wrestler and striker so until he fights one he will keep winning,and since guys like Weidman schooled him before i'm calling Cormier to beat him. not trying to be a hater btw


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Evans is the only Legit win Bones has and he couldn't finish, everyone else he has ever fought was either one dimensional or out of their prime.To beat Jones you have to be a better wrestler and striker so until he fights one he will keep winning,and since guys like Weidman schooled him before i'm calling Cormier to beat him. not trying to be a hater btw


Jon Jones fought Chris Weidman???

I had no idea that beating all the recent champions = no legit wins.


If he was fighting up and comers then people would be saying how he hasnt beaten any champs. 

People always just find a way to complain.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Jon Jones fought Chris Weidman???
> 
> I had no idea that beating all the recent champions = no legit wins.


Out of prime equals not legit


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Out of prime equals not legit


Which recent champs did he not beat yet?

It seems like they dont become out of prime until he beats them. Which is absurd...

Would beating Glover or Gustafsson make him legit all of the sudden lmao??


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Which recent champs did he not beat yet?
> 
> It seems like they dont become out of prime until he beats them. Which is absurd...


Um actually Shogun has never been the same since he left Pride he's not fighting the same hungry fighters,can you even tell the difference on how Vitor fought in UFC 12,13 and now.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Um actually Shogun has never been the same since he left Pride he's not fighting the same hungry fighters,can you even tell the difference how Vitor fought in UFC 12,13 and now.


Did Shogun become champion???

Did Lyoto become Champion??

Did Rampage become Champion??

How are all these guys becoming champions if they arnt legit???

Who does Jones need to beat in order to be considered legit???


And alot of the guys that left pride havent looked the same. Maybe it has to do with them fighting scrubs over there. More so then them all of the sudden being out of their prime.


"Edit"

Are you trying to say that Vitor was better at UFC 12 and 13 then he is now???? (Serious question)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

hell

Rashad Evans was champion. And he looked better then ever in his fight with Ortiz. And that was just a year ago.


Who do you think he needs to beat in order for his title reign to be considered impressive???


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> hell
> 
> Rashad Evans was champion. And he looked better then ever in his fight with Ortiz. And that was just a year ago.


Well i did say Evans was a legit win,and are you trying to say that Vitor was not stronger and hungrier back then compared to one armed Vitor that Jones fought.And i already said who Jones needs to beat refer to previous post. Weidman schooled Jones so would Cormier,Cain,JDS, he keeps beating a bunch of out of prime fighters get over it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Well i did say Evans was a legit win,and are you trying to say that Vitor was not stronger and hungrier back then compared to one armed Vitor that Jones fought.And i already said who Jones needs to beat refer to previous post. Weidman schooled Jones so would Cormier,Cain,JDS, he keeps beating a bunch of out of prime fighters get over it.


The Vitor of today is a MUCH better fighter then the Vitor back then. Just because he was more eager to rush in back then does not mean he was more hungry.

When did Weidman school Jones?? What are you talking about???

And from when is Lyoto passed his prime?

Shogun would still beat a good chunk of the LHWs. Rampage can beat most LHW still. His last fight with Bader was probably his worst showing because he was really injured. Hell he didnt even make weight that fight. If Page can stop Jon jones from taking him down then he surely can stop Bader.

+

You know everyone you named off is a HEAVYWEIGHT??
So Jon Jones needs to beat the HeavyWeight champion and Previous Heavyweight champion in order to have an impressive run???

Im not even sure what to say to that. Thats up there with the people who believe in Xenu.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> The Vitor of today is a MUCH better fighter then the Vitor back then. Just because he was more eager to rush in back then does not mean he was more hungry.
> 
> When did Weidman school Jones?? What are you talking about???
> 
> ...


Lol you're funny 
Sucks that you don't know when Weidman schooled Jones 
Never said Lyoto was past his prime he is however one dimensional with good td defense.
Never said that Shogun and Rampage are bad they are however past their primes.
Fedor is 230 and he fought whoever they put in front of him not a bunch of out of prime LHW's, Jones walks around 230/40 he should easily beat Mir right?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Lol you're funny
> Sucks that you don't know when Weidman schooled Jones
> Never said Lyoto was past his prime he is however one dimensional with good td defense.
> Never said that Shogun and Rampage are bad they are however past their primes.
> Fedor is 230 and he fought whoever they put in front of him not a bunch of out of prime LHW's, Jones walks around 230/40 he should easily beat Mir right?


WIN Vitor Belfort	UFC 152 - Jones vs. Belfort

WIN	Rashad Evans	UFC 145 - Jones vs. Evans

WIN	Lyoto Machida	UFC 140 - Jones vs. Machida

WIN	Quinton Jackson	UFC 135 - Jones vs. Rampage

WIN	Mauricio Rua	UFC 128 - Shogun vs. Jones

WIN	Ryan Bader	UFC 126 - Silva vs. Belfort

WIN	Vladimir Matyushenko	UFC Live 2 - Jones vs. Matyushenko

WIN	Brandon Vera	UFC Live 1 - Vera vs. Jones

LOSS	Matt Hamill	UFC - The Ultimate Fighter 10 Finale

WIN	Jake O'Brien	UFC 100 - Lesnar vs. Mir 2

WIN	Stephan Bonnar	UFC 94 - St. Pierre vs. Penn 2

WIN	Andre Gusmao	UFC 87 - Seek and Destroy

WIN	Moyses Gabin	BCX 5 - Battle Cage Xtreme 5

WIN	Parker Porter	WCF - World Championship Fighting 3

WIN	Ryan Verrett	USFL - War in the Woods 3

WIN	Anthony Pina	ICE Fighter - ICE Fighter

WIN	Carlos Eduardo	BCX 4 - Battle Cage Xtreme 4

WIN	Brad Bernard	FFP - Untamed 20



Where do you see Chris Weidman in there??? 


Why is Lyoto Machida 1 dimensional??? Because he likes to strike??? And one dimensional or not that does not mean a win against him isnt impressive. Machida is still beating most people.

You are saying they are past their prime and thus not impressive wins BUT they are still good enough to beat most LHWs. So they are still very impressive wins to have under the belt. Hell those guys are still at the TOP of the division. 


Who cares if he would beat Mir. His title reign is in the LHW division and NOT the HW division.

Fedor Emelianenko career is filled with wins against people who stink and people passed their prime. He was impressive in a time where most HWs were horrible and un athletic. 


I dont think iv ever spoken to someone so far out of touch with reality.


*There is absolutely NOTHING overrated about Jon Jones LHW Reign.*


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> WIN Vitor Belfort	UFC 152 - Jones vs. Belfort
> 
> Where do you see Chris Weidman in there???
> 
> ...


Ask Jones when Weidman schooled him not my fault you don't know shit and don't copy and paste wiki like an idiot.
Emelianenko's career is filled with fighting HW's not a bunch of out of prime LHW's and one armed MW's don't compare the goat to Jones. 
Get back to reality you're a nut hugger


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Ask Jones when Weidman schooled him not my fault you don't know shit and don't copy and paste wiki like an idiot.
> Emelianenko's career is filled with fighting HW's not a bunch of out of prime LHW's and one armed MW's don't compare the goat to Jones.
> Get back to reality you're a nut hugger


Ask Jones when Weidman schooled him??? Alright let me just grab my phone and give him a call.

Why dont you show me footage of this MMA fight that he beat him in??? Hell show me some proof this fight existed at all.

I hate to say it but you are obviously not all there in the head. Or you are a troll. 

Btw i didnt copy and paste wiki you retard.

And im a Jones nut hugger??? How many drugs are you on right now??

But its clear that you are a Fedor nut hugger.


And Fedors career is filled with fighting heavyweights because he is a HEAVYWEIGHT!. A LHW isnt going to have their career filled with a bunch of HW. That would make absolutely no ******* sense. You are screwed in the head. And Jones career is filled with fighting the best LHWs the UFC has to offer.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

For once I actually agree with Sideways. Not only is Jon's winstreak impressive, *but the way he has DISMANTLED* each of these fighters (Besides Evans I suppose) is enough to say his reign is far from 'Overrated'


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Azumo said:


> For once I actually agree with Sideways. Not only is Jon's winstreak impressive, *but the way he has DISMANTLED* each of these fighters (Besides Evans I suppose) is enough to say his reign is far from 'Overrated'


Hey.! Im a Jones nut hugger!!

Is that not the funniest thing you have ever heard. :wink03:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Ask Jones when Weidman schooled him??? Alright let me just grab my phone and give him a call.
> 
> Why dont you show me footage of this MMA fight that he beat him in??? Hell show me some proof this fight existed at all.
> 
> ...


aLRIGHT let me slow down for you 
I never mentioned Jones fought Weidman in an MMA match you just assumed it because you are obviously an idiot i clearly said schooled so use you're brain and think where Weidman could of schooled him.
Who gives a shit what you copy and pasted it was irrelevant how old are you?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> aLRIGHT let me slow down for you
> I never mentioned Jones fought Weidman in an MMA match you just assumed it because you are obviously an idiot i clearly said schooled so use you're brain and think where Weidman could of schooled him.
> *Who gives a shit what you copy and pasted it was irrelevant how old are you?*



Wow...



Bknmax said:


> Evans is the only Legit win Bones has and he couldn't finish, everyone else he has ever fought was either one dimensional or out of their prime.To beat Jones you have to be a better wrestler and striker so until he fights one he will keep winning,and since guys like Weidman schooled him before i'm calling Cormier to beat him.


Since you are talking about wrestling and striking in the same sentence you say that Weidman schooled him i can only assume that you are talking about MMA. Furthermore i never imagined that you would be using a different sport to use proof as to why someone would school Jones in *MMA*.

Im guessing you are talking about wrestling but that just further shows me that you are messed up in the head thinking that means anything at this point. And please i would like to see the footage of this "match" they both had. Cant you just post it since you keep talking about it??

You are the one that talked about me copy and pasting you tard. I was kidding when i said you have some marbles loose. But now im thinking i wasnt far off.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol i have marbles loose yah you're right the one armed Vitor that fought Jones is def better then the Vitor from UFC 12,it's not my fault that you assumed that Weidman a MW fought Jones the LHW Champ in an MMA match obviously i meant wrestling. Get over it you're a nut hugger Jones walks around 240 fights a bunch of MW's out of prime LHW's yet i would put my money on Mir beating him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Lol i have marbles loose yah you're right the one armed Vitor that fought Jones is def better then the Vitor from UFC 12,it's not my fault that you assumed that Weidman a MW fought Jones the LHW Champ in an MMA match obviously i meant wrestling. Get over it you're a nut hugger Jones walks around 240 fights a bunch of MW's out of prime LHW's yet i would put my money on Mir beating him.


Its obvious you have marbles loose. 

I assumed that you ment MMA because i was giving you the benifit of the doubt that you are not so freaking stupid that you would use a wrestling match to support your statement as to why Jones reign is overrated and who he would lose to. But obviously you are...

Oh yeah..



> Weidman schooled Jones so would Cormier,Cain,JDS, he keeps beating a bunch of out of prime fighters get over it.


Yeah you are so OBVIOUSLY talking about Weidman schooling Jones in a wrestling match BUT in the same sentence talking about JDS,Cain beating him in an MMA match. 

:confused03:

Jones fought 1 middleweight and now he is fighting a bunch of middleweights. Lmao..

Btw i said that Vitor from UFC 12 is less skilled then the Vitor of today. And the Vitor of Today is no less hungry then the Vitor of UFC 12. You obviously dont understand how much MMA has evolved. 


And if your brain wasnt damaged you would realize that im the last person to call a Jones nut hugger in this whole forum. 


*BTW you still havent posted the footage of Jones vs Weidman *


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Its obvious you have marbles loose.
> 
> I assumed that you ment MMA because i was giving you the benifit of the doubt that you are not so freaking stupid that you would use a wrestling match to support your statement as to why Jones reign is overrated and who he would lose to. But obviously you are...
> 
> ...


Their is no footage only people who know something about MMA know the truth



> I assumed that you ment MMA because i was giving you the benifit of the doubt that you are not so freaking stupid that you would use a wrestling match to support your statement as to why Jones reign is overrated and who he would lose to. But obviously you are...


His reign is overrated because he keeps beating a bunch of out of prime fighters and one good wrestler with decent striking who he couldn't finish.I don't need the benefit of the doubt from a who can't comprehend that if a MW can school Jones then obviously a wrestler with equal skill like Cormier would also in an MMA match.



> Btw i said that Vitor from UFC 12 is less skilled then the Vitor of today. And the Vitor of Today is no less hungry then the Vitor of UFC 12. You obviously dont understand how much MMA has evolved.


I never said Vitor from UFC 12 has more skill then Vitor of today i simply stated that Vitor from UFC 12 would of been a better fight then one armed Vitor you again assumed it like an idiot.

And i'm joking about you beating a Jones nut hugger you're just to dumb to realize k good night


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Their is no footage moron only people who know something about MMA know the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you said that Vitor of ufc 12,13 was more hungry then the Vitor of today. And you also called him stronger.

I NEVER commented on Vitor fighting with one arm. You are the one that is assuming. Im just saying that the Vitor of today is more skilled then the Vitor of UFC 12. Im not even talking about his broken hand. So its funny how you are saying i am the one assuming. When YOU are actually the one assuming.

Oh so wait you keep bringing up a *WRESTLING *match you have *NEVER SEEN* as an example of Jones reign being overrated.

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

Holy crap man.

You made my night with your ridiculous statements. 

Have a good night man.. you clearly NEED a good nights rest.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

To the OP.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow at this thread... just wow.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Their is no footage moron only people who know something about MMA know the truth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*KILLZ EDIT!*



> Their is no footage moron only people who know something about MMA know the truth


LOLWUT? Stop acting like you have some inside information or whatever. You said Weidman schooled Jones in wrestling, well since you mentioned it, give proof of it. What I think is, you made that statement thinking you were right, then proceeded to wiki it to show proof, but couldn't find any. Were the people you were thinking about Phil Davis and Ryan Bader? Yes Chris Weidman beat them both, but they ain't Jon Jones. Get your facts right and stop acting like you are above what you are. 



> Weidman schooled Jones so would Cormier,Cain,JDS, he keeps beating a bunch of out of prime fighters get over it.


Weidman didn't beat Jones in a wrestling match.

Obviously Cormier and Cain would school Jones in a wrestling match. Jones is a *LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT* while Cormier and Cain are *HEAVYWEIGHTS*. Furthermore, try naming more than 3 MMA fighters who can win against Cormier or Cain in a wrestling match ( This ain't even Ultimate Wrestling Championships anyway...it is MMA ). I bet even your beloved Fedor can't do it.

JDS would beat Jones in a wrestling match? :confused03: If Jones bulks up I assure you he is not gonna lose to JDS in a wrestling match.

Giving you the benefit of the doubt, I assume you are talking about MMA fights instead of wrestling matches. Cormier, Cain, and JDS at their current weight against the light heavyweight Jon Jones? They would most probably win. Against a bulked up Jon Jones? I'm not so sure there. You can argue however you want that Cormier, Cain, or JDS would win against a heavyweight Jones, but I can argue the opposite too. You can't be so sure until the fight itself happens.



> Emelianenko's career is filled with fighting HW's not a bunch of out of prime LHW's and one armed MW's don't compare the goat to Jones.


Obviously Fedor is gonna fight heavyweights...*HE IS A HEAVYWEIGHT, HELLO?* :confused03: You don't argue that Jones' career is better than Anderson Silva's just because Jones is fighting light heavyweights while Silva is dominating uh......mere middleweights? :confused05:

Jon Jones' career is filled with fighting out of prime LHWs? Lets run through his title reign, alright?

1st fighter - Shogun Rua. Let us be reminded that Rua was only 29 years old when he fought Jones. He was arguably on a four fight winning streak when he fought Jones ( since most feel he won the 1st fight against Machida ). You may be true here though, Rua's career spanned 9 years before he fought Jones. Underwent a surgery before the fight with Jones. However, he was the title holder at that point and the best that UFC had to offer. Shogun is still ranked the world's number 4 light heavyweight on most sites today.

2nd fighter - Rampage. Former light heavyweight champion. This guy was coming off wins over Machida and Hamill. Hamill might not be the one of the top, but Rampage put on a clinic against Hamill. He was also a top 5 light heavyweight when he fought Jones.

3rd fighter - Machida. Former light heavyweight champion. You can argue that he didn't deserve the shot against Jones, but arguing that he isn't one of the best light heavyweights in the world...? :confused03: He was 17-2 going into the fight, and with his elusive style, he hardly received any damage throughout his career. You call him 1 dimensional with good takedown defense. Doesn't that make him an excellent striker that has excellent defensive wrestling? That ain't called one dimensional to me. Furthermore he has a black belt in BJJ. Granted he doesn't use it much in his fights, but we don't know the true extent of his BJJ skills since nobody has been able to keep him down for long ( Which may also act as proof of his BJJ, his ability to get back to his feet ). Fedor's best wins - Big Nog and Crocop. If Machida is one dimensional, so are they.

4th fighter - Rashad Evans. Former light heavyweight champion. Ranked number 2 when he fought Jones. 17-1-1 going into the fight. Defeated wrestling standout Phil Davis for the title shot. I don't think I need to elaborate much here. If you think Evans was out of his prime when he fought Jones, you are 100% delusional.

5th fighter - Vitor Belfort. Former light heavyweight champion. I won't talk so much about him since Belfort was a replacement for Henderson. I will just give this to you.

If you still think Jones hasn't been fighting the best light heavyweights the world has to offer...you are insane. Who should he fight? Mousasi? :confused02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Guys, calm it down please and drop the insults. Ive had to spend the last 15 minutes infracting members (who know better) and cleaning up in this thread. 

Please, stop, or i'll be closing this.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> Guys, calm it down please and drop the insults. Ive had to spend the last 15 minutes infracting members (who know better) and cleaning up in this thread.
> 
> Please, stop, or i'll be closing this.


Alright alrighty sorry Killz!

But when a guy is acting that.... blank blank... its hard to not fully express yourself. :wink01:




OHKO said:


> *KILLZ EDIT!*
> 
> If you still think Jones hasn't been fighting the best light heavyweights the world has to offer...you are insane. Who should he fight? Mousasi? :confused02:



I asked him that. Let me find the stupid response he gave.

*Cormier,Cain,JDS*

The LHW champion needs to beat the HW champion in order to make his LHW run legit. Talk about nutty..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Walks into thread, sees what it has become, a single tear form in my eye - how in the hell did this thread go this wrong?

I know the OP was semi-trolling but you had to make it worse didn't you? I am dissapoint.

As Killz said, shape up or thread is closed.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Walks into thread, sees what it has become, a single tear form in my eye - how in the hell did this thread go this wrong?
> 
> I know the OP was semi-trolling but you had to make it worse didn't you? *I am dissapoint.*
> 
> As Killz said, shape up or thread is closed.


Is it weird that i kept reading that in a GSP sort of way?? :confused02:
And then in a Borat accent. lol

And the threads not so bad... other then a guy making up matches without any shred of evidence other then "Only people who know about MMA would know!" oh and the whole Jones needs to challenge HWs like Fedor did stuff.

Wait where was i going with this...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Alright alrighty sorry Killz!
> 
> But when a guy is acting that.... blank blank... its hard to not fully express yourself. :wink01:
> 
> ...


:thumb02: Got me cracking up. Oh my! Fedor ain't fighting three people at once, how can he be the greatest of all time?!!? :confused02:

I'm gonna leave this thread before I receive anymore infractions. Sorry bout the insults.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

OHKO said:


> :thumb02: Got me cracking up. Oh my! Fedor ain't fighting three people at once, how can he be the greatest of all time?!!? :confused02:
> 
> I'm gonna leave this thread before I receive anymore infractions. Sorry bout the insults.


Yeah the guy is just silly.

I know what you mean about the premium and troll thing. Same exact thing crossed my mind. After i read a few of his posts i went and looked at his post count to see if this was just a new troll or something and then to my surprise he had a membership and been here since 2008. It certainly had me :confused02: my head.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah the guy is just silly.
> 
> I know what you mean about the premium and troll thing. Same exact thing crossed my mind. After i read a few of his posts i went and looked at his post count to see if this was just a new troll or something and then to my surprise he had a membership and been here since 2008. It certainly had me :confused02: my head.


wow you're some kind of genius all that CIA work and yet still can't figure out how bad Jones would get owned if he fought somebody his own weight.Great good job Jones you beat a bunch of out of prime fighters and got a des on a guy simply because of reach because the wrestling was nullified. Fedor 230 Fights BJJ black belts who are 270 Jones fights MW black belts, Werdum would of broken that arm so would Big Foot a guy with one arm Vitor couldn't. GJ Jones call out Henderson another 40 yr old your mad good who's next machida again? big deal who cares . Yet a garbage fighter like Mir would easily school him


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> wow you're some kind of genius all that CIA work and yet still can't figure out how bad Jones would get owned if he fought somebody his own weight.Great good job Jones you beat a bunch of out of prime fighters and got a des on a guy simply because of reach because the wrestling was nullified. Fedor 230 Fights BJJ black belts who are 270 Jones fights MW black belts, Werdum would of broken that arm so would Big Foot a guy with one arm Vitor couldn't. GJ Jones call out Henderson another 40 yr old your mad good who's next machida again? big deal who cares . Yet a garbage fighter like Mir would easily school him


Oh dear lord... the OMEGA Troll has awoken from his slumber.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)




----------

